

Untouched is impossible: the story of Star Wars in film - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/media/news/2010/05/star-wars.ars

======
ugh
All that talk about preserving something as well known and famous as Star Wars
makes me worried for the thousands of films which don’t receive one tenth of
Star Wars’ attention.

~~~
philwelch
Thousands of films have already been preserved in digital form at a reasonably
watchable resolution (DVD). The impact on future cultural history of having
those films at 8X instead of 480p is probably marginal.

------
hga
Well, impossible until Lucas dies and someone else gets creative control and
is willing to let the right thing happen.

~~~
ghshephard
The article states that the content is still available, just not the original
physical film that it was created on.

~~~
hga
However one could stitch back together "the original physical film" (as the
article details, it's more complicated than that), digitally capture it and
restore as needed, and produce a frame by frame accurate version of the
original, which could then be delivered in proper DVD anamorphic and BlueRay
formats.

" _There exist enough film copies and back-ups to re-create the film, however,
so nothing is impossible in terms of a more classical high definition re-
release._ "

" _'"It's certainly possible to do a new, high-quality transfer from original
35mm material. You could totally restore the original films from their
original negatives for a few million dollars...'_ "

